# Scrounging Rules



## Bootlegger (Sep 18, 2009)

I have 15 acres of oak/hickory forest but so far I haven't harvested any live trees, just stuff that has fallen or died.  I see a lot of talk of "scrounging" on here and I wonder if there are informal rules (or even formal laws) for scrounging firewood?   The reason I'm asking is because I see down wood all around me especially after last year's ice storms.  One of my colleagues at work lost all his maple trees and had someone cut them up so he could get around his property.  He said I could have it all but told me to "hurry before someone else gets 'em".  He didn't give anyone else permission but the wood was gone before I could pick up a cord.  It was taken right off his property, probably 4 cords, without his permission.  I asked about it and he just shrugged his shoulders and said "that's how people do it around here."  Is this true?  Is anything on the ground fair game?  Shouldn't I ask the landowner?  Any scrounging advice for a wood-burner going into his third winter is appreciated.


----------



## smokinj (Sep 18, 2009)

Thats stealing! I have people call me to get the wood. Are joke when pulling up to a big trunk  is we hope someone didnt steal it! and laugh because its always there ever piece


----------



## Nonprophet (Sep 18, 2009)

Bootlegger said:
			
		

> I have 15 acres of oak/hickory forest but so far I haven't harvested any live trees, just stuff that has fallen or died.  I see a lot of talk of "scrounging" on here and I wonder if there are informal rules (or even formal laws) for scrounging firewood?   The reason I'm asking is because I see down wood all around me especially after last year's ice storms.  One of my colleagues at work lost all his maple trees and had someone cut them up so he could get around his property.  He said I could have it all but told me to "hurry before someone else gets 'em".  He didn't give anyone else permission but the wood was gone before I could pick up a cord.  It was taken right off his property, probably 4 cords, without his permission.  I asked about it and he just shrugged his shoulders and said "that's how people do it around here."  Is this true?  Is anything on the ground fair game?  Shouldn't I ask the landowner?  Any scrounging advice for a wood-burner going into his third winter is appreciated.



Anyone setting foot on my property without my permission and taking my wood would find themselves picking out chunks of rock salt from their behind

There's no such thing as "finders-keepers" on private property IMHO.  State or Federal land may be a different story (laws vary by state) but private property is private property!

Just ask permission, it's the right thing to do!  Sometimes those down trees are like money in the bank if the people burn wood themselves...........


NP


----------



## Bootlegger (Sep 18, 2009)

I figured that common courtesy and property rules applied, but my colleague is old-Kentucky and he seemed completely non-plussed by the whole thing.  It's sometimes hard around here to figure out who owns the land by the road where a tree is down but if I can identify a house I'll be sure to ask.


----------



## karri0n (Sep 18, 2009)

Nonprophet said:
			
		

> Anyone setting foot on my property without my permission and taking my wood would find themselves picking out chunks of rock salt from their behind



Just something I found, slightly relevant:

www.theboxotruth.com/docs/bot33.htm


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Sep 18, 2009)

In WA if a tree is in the road, the ditch, or in the right of way it's fish on.  

Everything else is stealing.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Sep 18, 2009)

As soon as one guy gets permission to cut wood, hunt, snowmobile, 4 wheel, etc on a piece of hard to monitor property, word gets around quick.  Around here, wood on the curb or anything else for that matter is considered fair game.  One of my tree guys does a lot of work in the city.  If I don't go right when they call, it is gone especially if it is on the curb.


----------



## smokinj (Sep 18, 2009)

Bigg_Redd said:
			
		

> In WA if a tree is in the road, the ditch, or in the right of way it's fish on.
> 
> Everything else is stealing.



we had one across are road went to clear it and wouldnt you know the civil defence CD stop me from cutting it out of the way this was aroud 7pm. The next day at around 3:30pm the road was opened again!


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Sep 18, 2009)

smokinj said:
			
		

> Bigg_Redd said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was he standing there the whole time?  I'da had my saw into that tree the second he drove away.


----------



## smokinj (Sep 18, 2009)

Bigg_Redd said:
			
		

> smokinj said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yes sir he had the car with lights going til it was done!


----------



## Skier76 (Sep 18, 2009)

karri0n said:
			
		

> Nonprophet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very interesting link! 

For me, scrounging is looking at craigslist for free wood. I would never just stop and take wood. Always ask first!


----------



## drdoct (Sep 18, 2009)

A lot of people are unfazed by stealing or being stolen from.  My scrounging law is... There is no wood worth going to jail over when you're driving down the road.  I find that by knocking and leaving notes I get a great response.  If the wood is at the curb then it's free game.  Shoot if anything is at the curb it's free game.  Lots of kid's toys are found that way for me.  Always ask.  It only takes a few seconds and you never know... they may have a big tree out back that they want to get rid of too.


----------



## Bootlegger (Sep 18, 2009)

As I expected, great advice folks.  I sure am glad I stumbled onto this site.

BTW, my new Summers/Englander 2200 sf stove is in at Lowes.  They had it for $999 on their website and the local store honored it even though the manager told me the cost is now $1341.  Sure enough, they've now changed it on their website.  Time to schedule the sweep to come install it.  Probably won't need it until late November but I'll need to break it in.


----------



## smokinj (Sep 18, 2009)

Bootlegger said:
			
		

> As I expected, great advice folks.  I sure am glad I stumbled onto this site.
> 
> BTW, my new Summers/Englander 2200 sf stove is in at Lowes.  They had it for $999 on their website and the local store honored it even though the manager told me the cost is now $1341.  Sure enough, they've now changed it on their website.  Time to schedule the sweep to come install it.  Probably won't need it until late November but I'll need to break it in.



yes sir! better to do the break in early so you can open the windows


----------



## quads (Sep 18, 2009)

Around here, if it's not on your property, any downed trees you take without permission is stealing and trespassing, even if it's on highway right-of-way.  The right-of-ways here, including the land under the road surface, are owned by the private landowner, except for some of the bigger highways where the state or federal has purchased the land for the highway (and even then the state and federal clear all trees from their right-of-way so the ones that fall into the right-of-way are falling from private property).  When a tree falls on the road, the county or town attempts to contact the landowner and asks them if they want to keep the wood.  If not, they haul it to the landfill or wherever.  

On a similar note, I see many people cutting dead trees along the town roads that run through the Necedah National Wildlife Refuge.  I do not know from firsthand experience, but have been told that all they have to do is ask and the refuge gives them a permit to cut firewood.  So, if the dead trees you see are along a road that runs through federal or state properties, the rules might be different.  But, if in doubt, don't touch it unless you get written permission from the landowner.


----------



## TreePapa (Sep 18, 2009)

All my scrounging consists of wood already bucked, and usually stacked by the curb. If it is at or VERY near the curb, I consider in fair game and in all likelyhood, the property owners method of disposal. Put it to the curb and someone will take it away. I've done that with a number of things and away they go. I usally put a "FREE" sign up, but not always.

If the wood is not at the curb, I ask. If there is no one to ask, I leave it alone; don't want any "bad karma" let alone legal complications.

Peace,
- Sequoia


----------



## jebatty (Sep 18, 2009)

All I can add is that last year I caught two people taking logs from our property where the power co had down some line clearing. One had a nearly full trailer and the other was filling his pickup truck. Needless to say, I had both of them empty out and leave my property, and I wasn't overly kind in my request.


----------



## Lazy Flame (Sep 20, 2009)

We've had 2 incidents of men brawling over roadside deadfalls. 

Ppl constantly come into the preserve I live next to and fell hardwoods. Considering its a nature preserve that obviously makes it illegal as hell. But if no-one catches them its a good haul for a tree poacher. 

The lineman up the road takes all the wood him and the guys trim from easements. no questions asked. There just electric company employees that do it all. 

When they got to me (I had just bought the place) he acted insulted when I told them to leave it for me. Not sure what the law is but I keep all wood trimmed back from power lines that cross my boundaries. Everyone now knows I do alot of erradic target shooting and its not safe near my place, so far all have come to a standstill. 

Tis a rural poor county here

If we waited for the county to clear roads blocked by falls we wouldn't ever get to town. Most ppl have 4x4s and a chainsaw available, even some of the little old farm ladies clear blocks and take it home.


----------



## freeburn (Sep 20, 2009)

Scrounging to me, is if it's curbside, roadside whatever, look for a "free" sign, or for the love of crap, just get out of the car and ask someone. Craigslist too of course.


----------



## Dara21 (Sep 21, 2009)

> Anyone setting foot on my property without my permission and taking my wood would find themselves picking out chunks of rock salt from their behind




Stealing of wood.The government can't stop this?Abusing the forest is not a good anymore.


Regards

Albert

____
Pret immobilier


----------



## Lazy Flame (Sep 21, 2009)

That rock salt link is Myth Buster worthy, very interesting. I learned some things from that one. Good call. 

Near here is the Charles Dean National Forest. It's 13,000 acres of NF and there's only ONE ranger for the entire area. He can't keep ppl from tearing up the sites near the road much less the hundred some ppl who thive wood from the property lines. In fact he said that was not one of his major concerns compared to illegal hunting, trapping, pot fields and meth labs


----------



## sullystull (Sep 22, 2009)

Lazy Flame said:
			
		

> That rock salt link is Myth Buster worthy, very interesting. I learned some things from that one. Good call.
> 
> Near here is the Charles Dean National Forest. It's 13,000 acres of NF and there's only ONE ranger for the entire area. He can't keep ppl from tearing up the sites near the road much less the hundred some ppl who thive wood from the property lines. In fact he said that was not one of his major concerns compared to illegal hunting, trapping, pot fields and meth labs



If it's National Forest, they can apply for a $20 permit and take it legally.


----------



## habsfan70 (Sep 22, 2009)

I always ask the property owner. I don't want to get shot!


----------



## katwillny (Sep 22, 2009)

Great link karri0n. My grandfather used to do that to keep the neighbor's hogs out of his farm. Hard enough to hurt them, but not hard enough to kill them. I think the neighbor got some once too for acting the fool about his hogs. ha ha haha


----------



## JeffRey30747 (Sep 22, 2009)

We have wood that can be cut but always try to get the dead and down stuff first and let a living tree live another year. I know the property owners where we "scrounge" and always ask permission before cutting or moving something. Our area has an informal agreement on reciprocal access as most of us are all part of the same extended family but taking something that isn't yours without asking is still stealing.


----------



## TreePapa (Sep 22, 2009)

I was thinking that "Scrounging Rules!" would make a good bumper sticker!

Peace,
- Sequoia


----------



## Lazy Flame (Sep 25, 2009)

sullystull said:
			
		

> Lazy Flame said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



News to me! Good to know. I might ask around about that. Thanx.


----------



## Redburn (Sep 25, 2009)

Me and my Scrounging partner experienced wood rage from an discruntall  scrounger . Picture this state was clearing the sides of the highway the on ramp by my house was easy pickins the state had there guys there with flashers so people could pick it up dream come  true me and buddy pull up  with our trucks and start a guy (45-50yrs old) 25 feet away starts yelling at us that all the wood where we where was his, the wood was where it fell on the hill side of state property I told him there's plenty to go around he yells what the %&%#!! thats mine!! I started laughing and move over a little the state guys where laughing at him to and he was loading all the swamp maple when we move we got oak and hard maple ,black birch after I loaded our trucks I made sure I helped a older gentle man who was on our side get a full load and 2 other people the whole time this guy was staring us down hard . I always help other people load up if they need it this guy gives scroungers a bad name the moral for me is there's plenty to go around and don't be that guy...... We got 2 trucks each 3 blocks from my house he got a cord I got a little over a half


----------



## Lazy Flame (Sep 28, 2009)

Redburn said:
			
		

> Me and my Scrounging partner experienced wood rage from an discruntall  scrounger . Picture this state was clearing the sides of the highway the on ramp by my house was easy pickins the state had there guys there with flashers so people could pick it up dream come  true me and buddy pull up  with our trucks and start a guy (45-50yrs old) 25 feet away starts yelling at us that all the wood where we where was his, the wood was where it fell on the hill side of state property I told him there's plenty to go around he yells what the %&%#!! thats mine!! I started laughing and move over a little the state guys where laughing at him to and he was loading all the swamp maple when we move we got oak and hard maple ,black birch after I loaded our trucks I made sure I helped a older gentle man who was on our side get a full load and 2 other people the whole time this guy was staring us down hard . I always help other people load up if they need it this guy gives scroungers a bad name the moral for me is there's plenty to go around and don't be that guy...... We got 2 trucks each 3 blocks from my house he got a cord I got a little over a half



Lol, great tale. U know it's an issue when they start dueling w/chainsaws!


----------

